# Need Kenpo Clipart



## John Bishop (Aug 14, 2003)

I've been looking for some clipart that looks like kenpo.  Most of the stuff I've seen is typical karate high kicks, flying kicks etc.  Anyone know of a clipart website that has some kenpo looking clipart?


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 14, 2003)

Clipart is evil.

I.


----------



## John Bishop (Aug 14, 2003)

I got no clue what that's suppose to mean.


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 14, 2003)

:rofl: 

It means you don't need it! Clip art just makes any other professional looking document look tacky; as a rule, you can always do with out it or replace it with some nicer art work!

Ian.


----------



## John Bishop (Aug 15, 2003)

Well, thanks for your opinion, but I'm looking for something to use for tee shirts.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 15, 2003)

Just so I don't feel so dumb. What is clipart?


----------



## John Bishop (Aug 15, 2003)

Check this link

http://clipart.com/en/search/split?...=30&sh=.-14000&q=martial arts&_q=1&total=1443


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 15, 2003)

http://clipart.com/en/close-up?o=739828&memlevel=C&a=ARRAY
It reminds me of Leaping crane!  
And the guy doing it is even happy!


----------



## Les (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Just so I don't feel so dumb. What is clipart? *



It's cross training for graphic artists.

:rofl: 

Les


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Aug 17, 2003)

> It's cross training for graphic artists.
> 
> Les



Now you've done it Les.  You've angered the Kenpo Graphic Artist Gods. I'm sure you will be hearing from Kirk.

Ha ha, Take Care


----------



## tarabos (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Bishop _
> *Check this link
> 
> http://clipart.com/en/search/split?...=30&sh=.-14000&q=martial arts&_q=1&total=1443 *



are you looking for something more cartoony then like this link or do you want something more serious?

what are the t-shirts for? that might give us a better idea of what direction to point you in. 

and i think all satan's barber is trying to say is that a lot of clipart looks tacky or unprofessional most of the time. as a designer myself i of course would lean towards custom illustration and design, but i'm natrually biased.


----------



## John Bishop (Aug 18, 2003)

Something more street defense oriented like this, but more of a traditional kenpo type technique.


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 18, 2003)

That didn't work ^^ 

Ian.


----------



## John Bishop (Aug 18, 2003)

Well it was there a minute ago.


----------

